# Which Doctor?



## debodun (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been dealing with moderate abdominal/pelvic pain since Sunday afternoon. I am not one to rush to a doctor for every little discomfort. I believe the body is best at healing itself.  I take some ibuprofen and that helps a few hours. Usually these things pass within a day, but this has gone on now several days. Difficult to tell if it's a urinary, gastrointestinal or a lady parts problem. My GP is only doing "virtual" visits which I am not equipped to use. The specialists I use are booked up for weeks. I've been considering the emergent care facility, but I've been there numerous times only to be given a perfunctory exam then told to see my own regular doctor. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

I would admit myself to emergency, and demand to be tested thoroughly.

Have you tried to backtrack the days leading up to the signs and symptoms you started experiencing as of Sunday, as a way to rule out possible causes?

- Have your bladder/bowel functions remained the same?
- Has your appetite changed?
- Is there anything you may have ingested that could have caused your symptoms?
- Have you suffered from the same symptoms in the past?
- Have you done anything to bring the discomfort on? i.e. A fall, twisting wrong, etc?


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2021)

Of course. I eat about the same things from week to week. Like I mentioned, I've had the same type of pain before, but it passes quickly. It started out low and center and I did suspect cystitis, so I peed into a container and it was clear and light colored. I also have urine test strips and nothing came out unusual. Then it moved kinda to the right, now is kinda all over my abdomen but not quite as sharp. Monday was the worst day - sharp pangs about every 30 minutes. I was never pregnant, but it almost seemed like labor pains, but that cause is totally out of the equation. Also took a mild laxative, but that didn't get much moving - just a few little rabbit pellets. I also suspected a prolapse since I have been shoveling a lot of snow. Can't diagnose that, though.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I've been dealing with moderate abdominal/pelvic pain since Sunday afternoon. I am not one to rush to a doctor for every little discomfort. I believe the body is best at healing itself.  I take some ibuprofen and that helps a few hours. Usually these things pass within a day, but this has gone on now several days. Difficult to tell if it's a urinary, gastrointestinal or a lady parts problem. My GP is only doing "virtual" visits which I am not equipped to use. The specialists I use are booked up for weeks. I've been considering the emergent care facility, but I've been there numerous times only to be given a perfunctory exam then told to see my own regular doctor. *Any suggestions?*


Call your doctor's office and tell them you can't do a virtual visit, then describe your symptoms thoroughly.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2021)

I agree with Murr.  This calls for an in person physical.  When I had pelvic pain, I wound up having a complete hysterectomy.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 17, 2021)

Do they have walk-in clinics where you are?  I prefer them over ER’s. Are your covid numbers so high there that your doctors aren’t physically seeing patients????  The only thing I would suggest is Miralax or something over a laxative. Metamucil?  
If you can, I would really push them to let you see a doctor.  Or go to the ER.  All they are really allowed (or supposed) to do, is treat the symptoms you present with. But I would think they would at least do some blood work and x-rats to rule out obstruction etc 
Keep us posted ok?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2021)

Abdominal pain that lasts for more than a few hours should Not be taken lightly.  It could be something fairly simple, like constipation....or, it could be the onset of things like a kidney stone, liver problems, appendicitis, etc.  In such a case, a visit to a hospital, and tests like an MRI, or CT Scan should certainly be considered.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2021)

Call your doctor and insist on an in person visit.  My doctor does virtual visits but also does in office when needed.  Yours is needed.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope you get some resolution soon, nothing worse than wondering and worrying.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope you get to see a doctor and get a thorough exam.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 18, 2021)

What you are describing might possibly suggest an intestinal obstruction especially given the description of bowels. Based on my own experience in having had one, I’d suggest you do go to an ER!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 18, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> What you are describing might possibly suggest an intestinal obstruction especially given the description of bowels. Based on my own experience in having had one, I’d suggest you do go to an ER!


could be a large polyp. easily taken care of.


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

I did have a HUGE fibroid embolized in 2006. Mayaps it is on the warpath again? Called my GYN for appt. today. Nobody answered. Left message. Still waiting for a callback and that was 2 hours ago.

I know from experience that polyethylele glycol treatments don't work on me for some reason. I did get some mineral water today when I was up near Saratoga which is known for it's digestive tract cleansing properties. I am still awaiting results on that, also. I has a colonoscopy about a year ago. Then I was "squeaky clean".


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2021)

The doctor's office sent me an email saying they had scheduled an appointment for March 11th. Even then it said the doctor would be "on call" that day and to call ahead to see if she's available. Guess I'll either be dead or all better by then.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2021)

deb I don't want to alarm you but if you happen to have a cyst those can burst. you might wanna call the ER and see what they say.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm better than a week ago. Not so severe or frequent crampy pains. I am still keeping the appointment I made. Probably a good idea to still get a check-up.


----------



## Mike (Feb 25, 2021)

Hospital Emergency room today, is my suggestion debodun,
it might be appendicitis, you don't want that to be ignored
or to turn in to peritonitis.

I had similar pains in the early 1970s, when the doctor saw me
he sent me to the hospital saying, "get somebody to bring your
pyjamas and shaving kit, do not go home, go directly to the
hospital", I was operated on that night.

I hope that I am wrong, but don't take a chance.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

I think if it was appendicitis, I'd have a fever and be really sick, but I appreciate your concern. My self-diagnosis is a prolapsed internal organ. Not a medical emergency. I am just reticent about a doctor I am not familiar with poking around my lady parts.


----------



## Mike (Feb 26, 2021)

I hope that you are right debodun and that I am wrong.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2021)

One week to my doctor's appointment. I don't know what I'll do if she says I need a hysterectomy. At my age and weight, it would be more risky than for a young, thin woman.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

I just noticed this thread, Deb.  I'm thinking of you.

I'm glad you got an appointment, that I hope the doctor will keep.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> One week to my doctor's appointment. I don't know what I'll do if she says I need a hysterectomy. At my age and weight, it would be more risky than for a young, thin woman.


Depends on how they do it, there are different ways.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> One week to my doctor's appointment. I don't know what I'll do if she says I need a hysterectomy. At my age and weight, it would be more risky than for a young, thin woman.


Thinking of you too Deb. Abdominal pain must always be investigated, always. If you google a picture of the organs in the abdomen you will see why an early examination is so important. 

The abdomen contains all the digestive organs, including the stomach, small and large intestine, pancreas, liver, and gallbladder. These organs are held together loosely by connecting tissues (mesentery) that allow them to expand and to slide against each other. The abdomen also contains the kidneys and spleen. That's in addition to all your reproductive organs. 

You are worried about a hysterectomy, my wife had similar anxieties when she was in her early fifties and was suffering serious abdominal pain. Her's turned out to be a fibroid tumour, thankfully, fibroid tumours are benign, but it still had to come out and that could result in a hysterectomy. 

Laparoscopy is a type of surgical procedure that allows a surgeon to access the inside of the abdomen and pelvis without having to make large incisions in the skin. This procedure is also known as keyhole surgery or minimally invasive surgery and that is what my wife's surgeon did. He was able to inspect all her reproductive organs, found no sign of any cancerous cells, left everything in tact, bar the uterus. He severed the fibroid with the laparoscope's scalpel, retained most of the uterus by stitching the wound and brought the tumour out through the vaginal passage. She was back at work within two weeks. 

At the time she was fifty-two and still experiencing her monthly cycle, that stopped. To celebrate and to tease, I bought her a bottle of Martini. Back then, Martini ran an advert: "Anytime, anyplace, anywhere." I'll leave you to work out the pun.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

If you have a computer you can do a virtual visit.


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

How do you do a virtual pelvic exam?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> How do you do a virtual pelvic exam?


Um...personally I wouldn’t want to find out!!!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

You don't.  You have a consult face-to-face with a doctor who then decides with you what steps should be taken next.  

(When I said if you have a computer you can do a virtual visit, I was responding to your comment about your GP only doing virtual visits which you said you are not equipped to use.)


----------



## Jules (Mar 5, 2021)

Deb, don’t self-diagnose.  A common question the doctor will ask you is the scale of your pain from 1- 10.  What level do you feel you’re at right now.  Maybe you should go to a walk-in clinic.


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2021)

When it first started it was about 8 and it gradually subsided over about 5 or 6 days. Now it comes and goes from nothing to about a 3. Physical activity seems to exacerbate it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> How do you do a virtual pelvic exam?


You know I was going to reply to that but then thought I’d better not.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 7, 2021)

@debodun,,
I had a hysterectomy at 76,due to prolapse.
there was no pain before it,, did notice  there was a bit more down below when I wiped.


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2021)

How long after the procedure did you have any pains?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You know I was going to reply to that but then thought I’d better not.


You made the right decision, Aneeda.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 7, 2021)

debodun,, guess I was yelling  about  pain in recovery room.

Spend  overnight in hospital.
Came  home to  bushels of   rotting peaches.
A cousin  came over to hep me.
We   froze the ones that weren't bad.

Due to how  far outside of me, my prolapse  was, were no   stitches   outside of me.`
Recovery went  well,, didn't see the Dr till  2 years had passed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2021)

I hope you do get to see the doctor, @debodun .


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2021)

Appointment this Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 7, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Try not to worry _too, too_ much, Deb, though I know that might be impossible.
You might not need a hysterectomy at all, though, so I would try not to guess.

(Edit by myself: I meant to try not to over-worry, _before the appointment she has scheduled,_
which I had mentioned in an earlier post I  am/was very glad she'd made one.  This post didn't mean for her to ignore her symptoms. )


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2021)

I agree with @Murrmurr @Don M. and @terry123's answers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 7, 2021)

Have you had a blood test recently, apparently they are getting better at picking up serious problems this way.  I think it's a good idea to have one done every year just to make sure.  Hope you get this sorted out one way or another.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

That was a waste of time and money. Doctor did not see or feel anything amiss except for a known fibroid which I had embolized 15 years ago. Suggested I have a ultrasound, then wanted me to make a follow-up appointment in a month to discuss my options. When I asked about a prolapse, she said "What's that?" Some doctor!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> That was a waste of time and money. Doctor did not see or feel anything amiss except for a known fibroid which I had embolized 15 years ago. Suggested I have a ultrasound, then wanted me to make a follow-up appointment in a month to discuss my options. When I asked about a prolapse, she said "What's that?" Some doctor!


Well, I would have explained what that was, or what I meant.  But if she examined you, and didn’t find anything then you should get the ultrasound which does not hurt. I once had a cat scan of stomach region because they thought I had a blockage.

I didn’t.   But they did find my third aneurysm  and the fact that I have COPD.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> That was a waste of time and money. Doctor did not see or feel anything amiss except for a known fibroid which I had embolized 15 years ago. Suggested I have a ultrasound, then wanted me to make a follow-up appointment in a month to discuss my options. When I asked about a prolapse, she said "What's that?" Some doctor!


The ultrasound will help your doctor diagnose the problem. If it doesn't show anything, maybe they'll do an MRI to see better, but sometimes they don't. Sometimes they just say "Meh, guess it's nothing." If that's the case, and this thing you have keeps recurring, you have to be insistent. You can also see another doctor if your insurance allows it.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> You can also see another doctor if your insurance allows it.


My thoughts, also.  I am growing disenchanted with this practice. Making an appointment was like trying to get a horse to sit on a teaspoon. Today everyone acted like they were stoned in the office. The receptionist didn't seem to know what she was doing. Didn't even know whether to have me pay my co-pay then or wait until they see what the insurance covered or how to make the follow-up appointment. Maybe I could attribute this to perhaps she was new in the office. There was another person behind the reception desk that just sat there and stared at the waiting room. The only one that gave the impression that they knew what they were doing was the girl that showed me to the exam room and took my BP.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> My thoughts, also.  I am growing disenchanted with this practice. Making an appointment was like trying to get a horse to sit on a teaspoon. Today everyone acted like they were stoned in the office. The receptionist didn't seem to know what she was doing. Didn't even know whether to have me pay my co-pay then or wait until they see what the insurance covered or how to make the follow-up appointment. Maybe I could attribute this to perhaps she was new in the office. There was another person behind the reception desk that just sat there and stared at the waiting room. The only one that gave the impression that they knew what they were doing was the girl that showed me to the exam room and took my BP.


When my sons heart went south, he called me.  I told him to hang up and call the paramedics.  The paramedics told him he should go to the ER, with them, to make sure he was ok.  The paramedics didn’t mention he was dying, which he was.  They want to keep heart patients calm 

My son refused to take the ambulance.  paramedics told us the full story and told us head for the hospital, don’t stop, if he passes out, don’t stop, call us we will find you but keep going.  Once at the hospital, they put the electrical pads on him in case he needed his heart to be converted.

He barely survived open heart surgery.

My point, sometimes doctors suspect something but don’t want to alarm their patients, get the ultrasound.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

My ultrasound appt. is on April 12th.


----------



## Jules (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> like trying to get a horse to sit on a teaspoon.


ROTFLMAO.  I’ve never heard this saying.  




Aneeda72 said:


> My point, sometimes doctors suspect something but don’t want to alarm their patients, get the ultrasound


Listen to Aneeda.  It certainly can’t hurt and may find the problem.  Oops. See that you’ve booked the appointment.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)

Be persistent, @debodun ; don't wait too long to get a diagnosis.   Prior to being diagnosed with possible  breast cancer in 2018, I had the mammogram and the ultrasound on the same day.  Then they ordered the MRI.  It all went quickly and then, of course, I had the surgery plus treatment. 

Best of luck to you.  Prayers for you.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> My ultrasound appt. is on April 12th.


Have you ever had a hernia?  These symptoms can be symptomatic of an abdominal hernia.  Exercise can increase the pain and also some foods can cause pain in digestion.  Be sure to keep us posted on the ultrasound finding.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

The doctor didn't mention a hernia.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> The doctor didn't mention a hernia.


That’s why you get the ultra sound.  Sometimes doctors can feel hernias, sometimes not.  Is you skin sticking out anywhere where it hurts?  Mine looked like a little swollen scar.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> The doctor didn't mention a hernia.


You don't have or can feel a bulge of any kind do you?


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

No, nothing like what you describe. Only the bulge from my old fibroid. The doctor said it felt "calcified" and likely necrotic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> No, nothing like what you describe.


Well, you will just have to wait till the ultrasound and you will know one way or the other.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2021)

You're right on that, Aneeda.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> You're right on that, Aneeda.


How did this work out for you, Deb?


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2021)

I have to go for the ultrasound on April 12th.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

Results of ultrasound - my fibroid hasn't changed size since the last one years ago. Doctor said it is hard and calcified. No reason to have hysterectomy unless it becomes REALLY painful.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm glad they didnt make you wait for the results, after you'd waited as long as this already, Deb.


----------

